# Filipino Inspired Pfs......(Not Pine Lol)



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Made another pfs today,inspired by the filipino weapons of escrima,i feel this unique little slingshot can also be used as dulo or yawara/kubotan due to its handy pocket size,(ill be posting some vids this weekend for you eshot,using methods from ukconcepts )

thanks for looking

marcus sr


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hah! You grilled it.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

2 minutes a side,high heat lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

how about a collapsible kubaton slingshot?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> Made another pfs today,inspired by the filipino weapons of escrima,i feel this unique little slingshot can also be used as dulo or yawara/kubotan due to its handy pocket size,(ill be posting some vids this weekend for you eshot,using methods from ukconcepts )
> 
> thanks for looking
> 
> marcus sr


Now that is NICE.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

how about a collapsible kubaton slingshot?

thats a wicked idea in theory but dont think it would hold up as a slingshot,im workin on one tomorow(today lol) in which im going to incorporate a simple finger loop for the middle two fingers,ala koppo,that way it stays in the hand when grabbin etc

Now that is NICE.

thanks dgui ,thats wicked coming from yourself,thankyou

marcus sr


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Marcus SR, that's a nice burn pattern. Looks just like the burn pattern on my rattan stick.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool one Marcus


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bj000 said:


> how about a collapsible kubaton slingshot?


LMFAO you really need to see joergs videos now!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

LMFAO you really need to see joergs videos now!









if anyones made one its him lol

but i havent got the time ,and the tools and knowledge i have wouldnt make it feasable for me

and im glad you LYFAO but you need to realise we havent all got joergs mind set or talent,i prefer the traditional stuff myself,each to their own they say

regards

marcus sr


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

LMFAO you really need to see joergs videos now!









just been on joergs site,closest ive seen to a collapsable slingshot is the stick shot,im sure everyones made one a those,just not upto the workmanship of joerg,goes without saying that could be used as kubotan dulo yawara etc,same could be said of a pen,but knowing joerg im sure hes got one of those knocking around somewhere with elastic/rubber and a pouch attached

marcus sr


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That is nice and would match the pattern on my long stick,did someone mention sticks? I love them too and have done for 30 yrs +

Here are a few of mine some are older than people viewing,the cocobola nunks are in fact 35yrs old which is how long I've had them,the truncheon is much older than that......I will not tell you here how I came to have that only that its legit


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

SS, I like your sticks


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

e~shot said:


> SS, I like your sticks


Thanks E BTW the cocobola are very special and man they hit hard if needed,smooth as silk with ball bearing mechanism


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> SS, I like your sticks


Thanks E BTW the cocobola are very special and man they hit hard if needed,smooth as silk with ball bearing mechanism
[/quote]
That said the nylon corded Japanese oak would be my choice to go to and they can be re-corded easily...light and fast


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Irfan here's another stick for you,its a cold steel African walking stick...not made of steel BTW


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

ive got a cold steel sjambok,lovely bit a kit


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh they're nice I bookmarked them ages ago but never got one,

Now I'm going to set my goals on a blackthorn walking stick for a full set lol,may get one with a football if I'm lucky


----------



## ChrisMotown (Oct 27, 2011)

Can u make me one?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Like tiger stripe rattan


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Good stuff bro


----------

